# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Nuskin

## nydiavandijk

Schoonheidsspecialisten:
Is er iemand bekend met Nuskin? Is er iemand die mij goed kan uitleggen hoe het werkt, is het betrouwbaar, voor en tegens?! Groet, Nydia

----------


## myriamberghmans

Beste Nydia,

Heb je het over de Nuskin verzorgingsproducten of over de voedingssupplementen die je bij hen kan kopen onder de naam Pharmanex?
In ieder geval kan ik je de producten zeer sterk aanbevelen. Ik gebruik deze sinds een 5-tal jaar en zowel mijn huid als mijn haar is een heel stuk verbeterd.
Ook mijn eczeem op de benen verdween na het gebruik van de bodylotion. 
Indien je specifieke vragen hebt, mail me maar naar [email protected]

----------


## nydiavandijk

ok, positief. Vraagje over hun bedrijfsbeleid. wat ik heb gehoord is 't het bekende pyramidesysteem. Als het zo goed is, waarom niet gewoon kunnen inkopen voor de inkoopsprijs voor de ondernemer? gr, nydia

----------


## myriamberghmans

Nuskin is een multi-level marketing niet een piramidesysteem. Beiden worden al eens met elkaar gewisseld al is er toch wel een groot verschil. Meer informatie over het verschil tussen deze twee praktijken kan je uitgebreid vinden op het internet. 

Via een distributeur kan je geregistreerd worden als voorkeursklant, waardoor je nadien zelf via internet de bestellingen kan plaatsen en genieten van een bedrijfskorting. 
Helaas net zoals ieder bedrijf, verkoopt Nuskin niet aan inkoopprijs.

----------


## nydiavandijk

sorry, ik begrijp het verschil niet zoals je bedoelt. Wat ik begrijp moet je toch agressief verkopen om aan je marches te komen. "Helaas net zoals ieder bedrijf, verkoopt Nuskin niet aan inkoopprijs."??.. Als ondernemer kun je produkten inkopen en verkopen, daar zit duidelijk een verschil in. Dat mis ik bij de bedrijfsvoering van Nuskin. Begrijp me goed, ik val het produkt niet aan. Ik begrijp alleen niet waarom men deze bedrijfvoering heeft gekozen als het produkt zo goed is. Ben jij ondernemer of gebruik je het produkt als particulier?

----------


## myriamberghmans

Ik ben distributeur van Nuskin. Indien je het goed wilt doen en een eigen netwerk wilt uitbouwen dan moet je er inderdaad intensief tijd voor hebben. Deze tijd ontbrak mij en daarom hou ik mij uitsluitend bezig met het verkopen van de producten, wat op zich een leuke bijverdienste is.

----------

